# Teichbecken 8000 Lit. mit Pflanzenfilter



## solist (20. März 2008)

Hallo Teich-Freunde und Freundinnen,
ein absoluter Anfänger hat jede Menge Fragen zur Anlage eines Teiches mit Pflanzenfilter. Vorhanden sind: 1 X 8000 Ltr. 0,95 Tief, 1 X 750 Ltr. uns 1 X 250 Ltr., beide 0,50 Tief. Das 750 Ltr Becken soll ein Pflanzenfilter werden, wenn nötig auch das 250 Ltr. Becken. Weiter habe ich eine Filterpumpe mit UV. Meine Fragen:
1. reicht das 750er Becken aus, oder sollte das 250er auch Verwendung finden.
2. Wie sollten die Becken verbunden werden, mit welchen Abmessungen z. B.
3. Einbauhöhe der Becken zu einander
4. Was lehrt die Erfahrung, ist etwas besonders zu beachten
In diesem Jahr sollen nur Pflanzen in und um das Becken gesetzt werden, Im Frühjahr 2009 einheimische Fische eingesetzt werden. Über eine rege Beteiligung bin ich sehr dankbar und grüße aus Bremen.....solist.......


----------



## Annett (22. März 2008)

*AW: Teichbecken 8000 Lit. mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo und Willkommen bei uns.

Damit sich eine "rege Beteiligung" einstellt, wären Bilder vom Ist-Zustand schon nicht schlecht. Dann wissen wir wenigstens, worüber wir schreiben. 

Ganz pauschal sage ich mal:
*Ich* würde die Becken in einen kleinen Bachlauf integrieren, so wie man das z.B. bei Olli_P schon sehen konnte.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=2737
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=2602
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=1852
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=1801
Das erspart die Verrohrung, zumal das bei den Fertigteichen nicht ganz einfach sein soll. 
Die beiden Becken gehören also m.M.n. über den Hauptteich.
Sie sollten, falls als Bodenfilter konzipiert, am besten rückspülbar sein - wirf doch einfach mal die Suchfunktion mit Pflanzenfilter/Bodenfilter an. 

Ich war dann mal so frei.... 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2338
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5890/?q=bodenfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4382
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6499/?q=bodenfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6903/?q=bodenfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15468/?q=bodenfilter

Eine Non-Plus-Ultra-Lösung für alle Teiche gibt es nicht.
Z.B. die Entscheidung Pflanzenteich oder Bodenfilter mußt Du für Dich treffen. Das kann Dir niemand abnehmen...


----------



## Frank (22. März 2008)

*AW: Teichbecken 8000 Lit. mit Pflanzenfilter*

  solist,

*auch von mir erst mal herzlich :Willkommen2  bei uns im Club*.

Mein Name ist Frank. 

Erstmal möchte ich mich Annetts Ausführungen anschließen.

Dann finde ich es sehr gut, das du dich dieses Jahr erst einmal auf die Flora deines Teiches beschränken willst und die Tiere erst nächstes Jahr Einzug halten.
Somit hat der Teich ausreichend Zeit sich zu entwickeln. 

Dann würde mich außer Bildern noch der Filter mit dem UV Brenner interessieren.
Kannst du ein paar genauere Angaben dazu machen?
Ist die UVC-Lampe integriert oder separat zu schalten?
Wenn eben möglich, würde ich auf den Einsatz dieser verzichten, denn damit bekämpfst du nicht nur die "achso störenden" Algen, sondern auch die übrigen, für den Teich nützlichen Mikroorganismen.


----------



## solist (23. März 2008)

*AW: Teichbecken 8000 Lit. mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Annett und Frank,
vielen Dank für die Mitteilungen. Ich bin einige Beiträge, die mir empfohlen wurden, durchgegangen ohne für mich ein Konzept zu finden. Ich kann mir z.B.
den Unterschied zwischen einem Boden-bzw.Pflanzenfilter optisch nicht vor-
stellen. Bin noch zu neu im Geschäft. Wenn ich die Beiträge per E-Mail erhalte (Abonnement) gehe ich welche Verbindlichkeiten ein ?

Die gestellten Fragen werde ich demnächst mit Skitzen und Bilder beantworten.Viele Grüße.........Horst........solist


----------



## Frank (23. März 2008)

*AW: Teichbecken 8000 Lit. mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Horst,

außer evtl. Spaß und Freude an deinem Gartenteich und hier bei uns zu haben, gehst du überhaupt keine Verpflichtungen ein.  
Das du hier ein Abonnement hast, bedeutet nur soviel, das du per Mail benachrichtigt wirst, das es neue Antworten auf deine gestellte Frage gibt.
Außerdem wird dir ebenso eine Mail zugesandt, wenn du auf ein anderes Thema geantwortet hast. 
Alles unverbindlich und kostenfrei!


----------



## Annett (24. März 2008)

*AW: Teichbecken 8000 Lit. mit Pflanzenfilter*

Moin Horst.



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Alles unverbindlich und kostenfrei!


Und abbestellbar.  Einfach mal oben am Themenanfang auf "Themen-Optionen"->"Thema abbonieren"/"Abonnement dieses Themas löschen" klicken.
(Unter den nützlichen Links geht das übrigens auch zu löschen bzw. für das gesamte Forum einzustellen.)

Aber nun zum eigentlichen.
Für mich ist der Unterschied zwischen Pflanzenteich und bewachsenen Bodenfilter nicht nur ein optischer.
http://www.bodenfilter.de/
Ein Bodenfilter wird bis zur Oberkante mit Substrat befüllt - oft wird noch mit weiteren Einbauten versucht, das Wasser einen besonders langen Weg durch den Bodenkörper zu schicken.
Ein Pflanzenfilter/-teich dagegen ist aus meiner Sicht noch eher als ein stark bepflanzter Teich zu erkennen.
Die Reinigungsleistung beim Bodenfilter ist wesentlich höher, da im Substrat jede Menge Bakterien arbeiten.

Wenn die verlinkten Beiträge Dir nicht weiter geholfen haben, dann wirf mal selbst die Suchfunktion an (sofern Du dies noch nicht getan hast). Im Laufe der Jahre dürfte einiges mehr darüber geschrieben worden sein, als ich verlinkt habe.


----------



## toschbaer (24. März 2008)

*AW: Teichbecken 8000 Lit. mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo,
Herzlich:Willkommen2 

an alle,
warum kombiniert man denn nicht alles, wie dieses BeispielFoto 
 Ich habe zwischen den Jalousien (3-4 cm lang) und dem Perlkies (0,8cm)
ein  Flies 125g/m² gelegt.

Foto 

ich habe den "Filterteich" diesen Winter fertiggestellt und er funzt!! (Sommer und Winter)

LG 
Friedhelm


----------



## solist (28. März 2008)

*AW: Teichbecken 8000 Lit. mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Teichfreunde, vielen Dank für die Informationen. Ich melde mich am Kommenden Mittwoch, den 02.04. wieder zum Thema. MfG.....Horst (Solist)...


----------



## solist (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichbecken 8000 Lit. mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

zwischenzeitlich finde ich mich ein bisschen am Teich zurecht und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass meine Filteranlage aus einem Bodenfilter und einem Pflanzenfilter bestehen soll. Teichbeckengröße 8.000 L

Mir stehen für den Bodenfilter 1 Becken mit 250 L und für den Pflanzenfilter 1 Becken mit 750 L zur Verfügung. Sicherlich werde ich noch einen Grobfilter davor schalten müssen. Sollte das 250 L Becken zu klein sein, würde ich mir ein größeres Becken, entsprechend des Bedarfs, bauen lassen.

Kann mir ein erfahrener Teichaner mit Skizzen und Anleitungen zur Hand gehen, denn mir fehlen die technischen Voraussetzungen. Ein sehr guter Handwerker, aus der Metall- und Kunststoffverarbeitung, steht mir im Freundeskreis zur Verfügung.

Da ich die drei Becken alle ersteigert habe, waren im Gebot auch einige Zubehör-
teile enthalten, die ich nachfolgend beschrieben und fotografiert habe. Sicherlich ist einiges verwertbar.

Eine weitere Standortfrage: Wenn ich das Becken, wie eingezeichnet eingrabe, bin ich etwa 8 m von einer Allee (rechts im Bild) entfernt. Habe aber fast den ganzen Tag Sonne.  Gehe ich weiter an die Allee heran gibt  diese Schatten ab Mittag aber auch alle Blätter, aufgrund der Hauptwindrichtung, ab. Welches ist das kleinere Übel.

Für Annett: Nun habe ich mich für beide Filter entschieden.
Für Frank: Was auf den Teilen lesbar war habe ich abgeschrieben.

Für jeden Vorschlag bin ich dankbar und grüße aus Bremen.........Horst...(solist)

Anlagen beachten !

Geräte für Gartenteich


Pumpe zur Belüftung,   4 X 8 m dünne Kunststoffschläuche mit Endstücke (Stein)
                                 (AIRPUNP) 12 W max. 720 L/h, 230 V, 50 Hz, AC 


Pumpe mit Springbrunnen,   (AQUA – SZUT  -  Polen) 2.000 L/h, 30 W, 230 V


Pumpe mit Springbrunnen,   (Heissner P 25-00) 230 V , 28 W, Q max. 25 L/Min. =
				    1.500 L/h, H max. 1,80 m


Filteranlage in 3 Etappen,   (AQUA – SZUT – Polen) max. 2.000 L/h 1. Vorfilter.
				  2. Biomechanikfilter, 3. Biologischerfilter.


UV – Anlage,   (AQUA – SZUT – Polen)  230 V – 50 Hz, 100 mA, 20 V , 1,6 A , 20 W.


Teichbecken,   1 X 8.000 L,    1 X 750 L.   1 X 250 L


----------

